# Coelogyne fimbriata?



## fbrem (Nov 25, 2008)

the plant I got the div. from was tagged fimbriata and there was some doubt about this at our recent society meeting. anyone care to comment?

















Forrest


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2008)

IDK, but I'm wondering what happens to the water running down from the pots to the plants below!?


----------



## fbrem (Nov 25, 2008)

NYEric said:


> IDK, but I'm wondering what happens to the water running down from the pots to the plants below!?



it's never happened, not even a drop, I rely on :ninja:-like watering skills using a precision weapon :viking:, a cheap ass 1gal pump sprayer. no really, not much gets through, there's bright light and good airmovement there, and things up top that get lots of water have saucers below them, can't say I haven't had to dry out a few crowns though, that's the price I pay for packin' 'em in, always getting more and rarely getting rid of any.:evil:

Forrest


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2008)

Packing them in!?! R U kidding!?!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 25, 2008)

IDK either but the flower is neat!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's fimbriata:
http://www.orchidspecies.com/coelfimbrata.htm

I think yours has fimbriata in it, but something else, also.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 25, 2008)

What a cool flower; kind of looks like a giant fly or something. :clap:

I gotta agree with Eric, packing them in??? Look at all that space! :rollhappy:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 26, 2008)

That looks like my Coel ovalis.. Very nice healthy plant you got there...


----------



## TADD (Nov 26, 2008)

I would say fimbriata also. It is blooming time forourplant also, but with coelogynes who really knows....


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 26, 2008)

To me, the flower looks too large for fimbriata (cf. 1st pic with finger comp.), as far as I have seen and in my gh! same for the bulbs, which could be coel. ovalis (flowers from my ovalis are larger than fimbriata), so maybe a mix of the 2 !! Jean


----------



## fbrem (Nov 26, 2008)

TADD said:


> I would say fimbriata also. It is blooming time forourplant also, but with coelogynes who really knows....



this is the very last flower in this year's cycle, last two years it bloomed from roughly aug-nov as well. guess I'll never know what it really is, bummer 

Forrest


----------



## swamprad (Nov 26, 2008)

fbrem said:


> guess I'll never know what it really is, bummer
> 
> Forrest



No no, let's see what Charles finds out from Mr. Garay!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 28, 2008)

i would say, without a doubt, it's an orchid


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> i would say, without a doubt, it's an orchid



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

